# Prewar Schwinn Majestic



## dave429 (Sep 12, 2022)

Recently acquired this bicycle. It’s badged as a Schwinn Majestic and has dog ears for the drop stand. I believe the serial # is F38046. It looks decent from a distance but the amateur restore job has lots of runs in the paint. I’m not sure what parts were originally on it it. Looks like the rims might be newer with original hubs. Handlebars and grips look repop with the wrong stem. The crank and pedals don’t look right either. There is also a hole for an oil port at the top of the bottom bracket tubing on the drive side. I’m going to enjoy as is for now and maybe one day try and do a better paint job. Would it be a sin to turn it into a Klunker? Can anyone verify it’s a Schwinn for sure and what year? I’m guessing a 1939-1940 model c? Any info is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 12, 2022)

‘39 c model


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 12, 2022)

An original Messinger saddle would help it alot.  The one on it is not correct and is a repop.


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 12, 2022)

Could use correct shoulder bolts for drop stand! Bars look correct, possibly neck also


----------



## dave429 (Sep 12, 2022)

@BFGforme thanks for narrowing down the year. What do the correct drop stand bolts look like?


----------



## dave429 (Sep 12, 2022)

@1817cent I agree. The seat is a decent placeholder but a correct Mesinger saddle would help it look a lot better.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 12, 2022)

agreed, that bike is way too cool too have that seat.


----------



## dave429 (Sep 12, 2022)

@BFGforme I figured out what drop stand  bolts you are talking about. Damn pricey too!


----------



## dave429 (Sep 12, 2022)

Original Schwinn or reproduction Schwinn handlebars? I’m guessing 90s reproduction.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Sep 13, 2022)

1936 ?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 13, 2022)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> 1936 ?



Looks like a machine stamped serial.


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 13, 2022)

Make sure you use locktite on drop stand bolts, like said too pricey to lose them!


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 13, 2022)

Never seen any 36 with drop stand ears!


----------



## dave429 (Sep 17, 2022)

I believe 1939 was the only year for Schwinn DX models to have dog ears. Did the Model C only have them in 39 as well or did 40 or 41 have them too?


----------

